

Be an engineer - alex5092
http://beanengineer.com/

======
alex5092
I can't remember exactly what inspired me to become an engineer 20 years ago.
I find this "advertisement" (found on the New York Times homepage) to be quite
well done. Effective? Who knows? I wonder what else students are seeing or
hearing about these days to inform and perhaps inspire them to consider
careers in Science, Engineering and Technology?

------
mlucero
I can't help but laugh at the domain a little... Bean Engineer.

